# Why use two words when one would suffice ?



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Self Partnering - Single

Conscious Uncoupling - Divorcing 

Just one word from me...... WHY ?

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For the second one Terry,

I guess divorce assumes marriage, and doesn’t cover a host of other couples, civil partnership ect 

Well I guess we’ re all single Till we are not , so does it refer to single with child?

Sandra


. ,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Because we copy America in so many things! They never use one word when ten will do


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can we please add Americanisms to this discussion. I detest them. There was a really dreadful one on the Today Programme the other morning. Normalcy in place of normality ffs. Yuk.

Transportation in stead of transport. What an ugly word.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, well ,well 

If I was in a civil partnership 

I’d want a divorce ?

I don’t think so 

If I’d chosen to be single

Would I want the traditional interpretation 

I don’t think so 

Well tomorrow 55 years, married to the same guy

Would I change it ?

I don’t think so

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Self-partnering?! Never heard that one!

Sounds a bit incestuous to me!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Self-partnering?! Never heard that one!
> 
> Sounds a bit incestuous to me!


Could have been promising :wink2:

To bloody late now >

Sandra>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Self-partnering?! Never heard that one!
> 
> Sounds a bit incestuous to me!


LOL, that's what I thought at first, wrongly thinking it was some form of self inflicted pleasure.

But no, it was Emma Watson's description of her status.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s a new world Terry

I’ve one kid divorced, in a new partnership 

One unmarried mother 

One divorced daughter with two kids , now re married 

One adopted grandchild and two from a new partnership 

So I’ve got, ten blood grandkids

One adopted,Alcohol ,damaged but so much mine , we share a past that I doubt she will ever understand 

And two recently new 

That makes 13 

And me

Raised in children’s homes, belonging to no one 

And I really don’t care what new words describe me and mine 

I’d just use

MINE 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why?

Because these people don’t live in the same world as we do. They inhabit that wonderful place called “Luvvie-Land” also (well) known as “La-la-Land” 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually many words used to describe status , such as single are outdated now 

At one time ,not that long ago ,single in a woman in early her early twenties meant on the shelf ,and not by choice 

What then is a single woman or man for that matter?

An unmarried person ? A person not in a same sex relationship, a person who has made a conscious decision not to be involved in a relationship by choice ?

A single banana would be one detached from the bunch 

It takes a long time for ancient connotations to be forgotten 

So why not new words to more accurately describe a chosen status in an area of multiple combinations of relationships , all of which are now legally recognised 

Soon civil partnership for heterosexual couples (Dec)

Sandra


----------

